# CAAD5 Cannondale Capo



## chicagomike (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, this may be a very stupid question, and I apologize in advance if I'm posting to the wrong forum. I just picked up a 2010 Cannondale Capo single speed. I'd like to get some modifications done, like replacing the wheels and the crank. It seems that there are various options, but nothing is really standardized. I tried going on the cannondale website in hopes of frame specifications. something along the lines of. if you are buying a crankset, it needs to be 175mm or 170mm for this frame.. but I can't seem to find this information. is there a website that I can go to that would detail the specifications of the CAAD5 frame and what components would be compatible? 

If there is a book that I can read that talks about bike parts so I gather a better understanding of how everything fits together, that would be helpful too.

This seems more difficult than it should be. Please let me know!
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

No stupid questions (or so they say).

It would help to know better what you are trying to achieve.

The Cannondale site should have the basic specs. As far as crank length, you can fit anything you want that's compatible with the spindle (not sure what these come with as std).

Likewise with wheels - front is free, rear is any wheel with a track type hub.

There are various sites with info. Sheldon Brown is a mine of it. The Park Tool site has a lot of maintenance info and videos.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Crankarm length has nothing compatible or not with a frame, it's a fit thing with your body... Know that, if you go too long, it may worsen the risks of toes rubbing the front wheel on slow tight turns but it's mostly an issue when stopped, at riding speeds, it rarely contacts... and if you're setting the rear wheel in it's fixed gear side (I'm guessing it's a flip-flop hub, freewheel on one side, fixed the other), people tend to use shorter crankarms as the pedals will always turn, even when leaning into a corner. A good starting point to know what length are your current crankarms is, it may seem crazy but, look on them, they're usually marked with the size somewhere, often on the inside, close to the pedals.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking at the size of your frame it looks like maybe a 58cm? A 175 would prob come on there standard. It's about rider height or leg length that determines crank lenghth. Bottom bracket should be the (standard) English outboard type. 
If you don't know enough to know these basics, how do you know you need to upgrade anyway? Just go ride.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

T K said:


> If you don't know enough to know these basics, how do you know you need to upgrade anyway? Just go ride.


That. A singlespeed/fixed gear is usually a trouble-free city/commuter bike, that's what mine is at least. As long as it works without troubles... I'd keep the upgrade budget for the road, mountain or cross bike if it was me.

What kind of upgrades do you have in mind?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Not sure it matters as you don't have clipless pedals, or any clips for that matter, but:

Recommended crank length in millimetres = (1.25 * Inside Leg in cm ) + 65

That's a very funky C'dale BTW


----------

